# Excel en Español



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 16, 2002)

En este foro van todas las preguntas sobre Excel para que puedan ser respondidas en Español directamente.


----------



## rguevara (Apr 11, 2002)

Juan Pablo,
Tengo una lista de 100 nombres de entre los cuales en realidad son 30 nombres que se repiten y hacen 100. Lo que quiero es crear una formula que cuente solo esos 30, es decir contar sin repetir? 

Agradezco tu ayuda.
This message was edited by  rguevara on 2002-04-11 14:37


----------

